# Bravo got his BH this weekend!



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

Bravo earned his BH this weekend in Hutto, TX.

We did ok, except that mabye Bravo was a little too friendly. He decided to get out of the basic heel position, walk over to the judge, accept her petting and then lean on her for more........it was comical. Once I stopped laughing, I recalled him to heel and we started.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats on the BH! At least he didn't go over and bite the judge then return to the basic position!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Way to go..thats my next project with Max


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

LOL! Congrats!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

He sounds like a character! Job well done to both of you!

Any pictures?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations! He sure passed the temperament test with flying colors!

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!! Bravo sounds like a great dog!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Bravo!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

Thank you all.

I was so nervous that I forgot to get the camera out and ask someone to take photos.

During the temperament portion, pizza was just delivered and everyone was crowded around...I walked him through the group and even having to ask people to move to get through. When I went back up to the judge, Bravo did a whole body lean again. Then he jumped up on the judge and knocked her clipboard with his head. The clipboard went flying, papers and all. I scurried to puck them up as the dog just kept on looking for loving. The judge commented that she really liked Bravo, his temperament was wonderful - LOL.

We have been working on retrieves and the send away, and hopefully will be ready for IPO1 in a couple of months.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

Lessons learned.......

It was cold and windy that day. I grabbed my husband's Carhart coat on the way out. Just before entering the field, I unbuttoned it. Well when Bravo was in a correct focused heel the bottom of the coat hit him in the face and he backed off. It confused him and he lagged. I had no idea why he was not heeling the way he was taught until after, when a friend explained what happened.

We need to keep in mind what we wear during practice and during trials. We need to prepare our dogs for everything.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: He was just smoozing the judge


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Congratulations! Sounds like he enjoyed himself


----------

